# VapeCon 2022 - Local Vendor Juice Shootout the winner's circle



## VapeCon (1/12/22)

VapeCon 2022 once again hosted a local vendor juice shootout for unreleased juices, however we did it slightly differently this year, normally the public would vote however we found this to be unfair as vendors often figured out which juice was theirs and bribed people to go vote for theirs by offering free juice (Yes this actually happened in 2019, the vendor was however disqualified)

So, this year we had a panel of judges from the industry, including other juice makers, and members of the Ecigssa admin and mod team.

We had 11 juices in total and the judges worked off a number, the only two people who knew which number was allocated to which juice was @Stroodlepuff and Shana to make it as fair as possible, the judges had no idea which juice belonged to who all they knew was a flavor profile.

Juices were judged on the following criteria and given a score out of 10 for each category with an overall rounded up score at the end:

1 - Finger Test
2 - Smell
3 - Flavour profile accuracy
4 - Flavour Intensity
5 - Smoothness
6 - After Taste
7 - Flavour Balance
8 - Does the juice have a chemical or artificial taste?
9 - Flavour Description provided
10 - Total Score.

The main feedback received from the judges was that the top 3 were very hard to choose as they were all incredible, so with that I would like to announce the winners.

*In Third place we have....Gbom Vapes

Gbom entered an incredible Blackcurrant and lemon mixture which was super refreshing


Well done, Grant, we are looking forward to seeing this juice reach vape store shelves everywhere


In second place we have Prime Vape

Prime Vape entered an amazing, lush peach ice which is a combination of wild melons, watermelon peach and ice.




Well done, Max, we cannot wait to see this juice on shelves everywhere

And Drumroll please.... the winner of the VapeCon 2022 Local vendor juice shootout is once again the boys from Vape Republic.




Vape Republic entered an amazing Lychee & Raspberry with a succulent balanced Cherry





A big congratulations to Akeel and his team! We cannot wait to see this juice everywhere!*

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## Silver (1/12/22)

Congrats to all

Thanks for sharing the top 3 places and explaining how it was done!

Well done Akeel and the @Vape Republic team! 
That juice sounds amazing, now I want to try it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

